# advice



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

this is the first year i am going to trap on public land.beaver, rats ,mink i will lay down some land sets where i feel it will be far enough from too much traffic.i need advice on public land trapping.i know to use drown wires to conceal my catch on water sets,and not to ck them in the same order everyday,but is there anything else you guys can think of that might help me not lose traps or catches ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It's really rotten that you guys in the east have to worry so much about people steal'in your traps. Try to make your sets well off the main travel paths


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i will do that .the things i am worried about is fisherman and duck hunters.especially on the lake /river.of course if i think there will be an encounter i won't set it and i will layoff close to blinds during duck season.people fish here all year long.catcapper you do have it good.land sets here have to have rubber jaws.sucks .i know.i never had to use them before.worried about scent transfer.i grew up along the east branch of the delaware in the catskills and had it made as a kid.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would say do not be obvious and like Cat says..go out of your way to make your set. Try not setting them allong pathways, culverts, and areas of easy access. Flagging in a way that only you understand.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

LB--- Colorado is the great cage trap state. No steel traps without special permit for animal damage, and then its rubber jaw traps, snares with deer stops and relaxing locks, ect.. Try to conceal a 20" X 20" X 36" Beaver cage trapfrom people. I use a split chain for those bigger traps and lock'em to a tree or bank roots. Lose a #4 Bridger and youv'e lost about $12.00---Lose a Beaver cage, and its a couple hundred. I sure do hate a thief.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i didnt realize yall had to use them too.tell me a bit more about the rubber jaws .likes .....dislikes any advice you have with them?i will go out of my way to do my part ,figure on a gps and a different route everyday.theives are the worst no doubt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> LB--- Colorado is the great cage trap state. No steel traps without special permit for animal damage, and then its rubber jaw traps, snares with deer stops and relaxing locks, ect.. Try to conceal a 20" X 20" X 36" Beaver cage trapfrom people. I use a split chain for those bigger traps and lock'em to a tree or bank roots. Lose a #4 Bridger and youv'e lost about $12.00---Lose a Beaver cage, and its a couple hundred. I sure do hate a thief.


I'm thinking a cheap, well hidden trail cam would pay for itself pretty quick. I can't imagine there are a large number of trap thieves around?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Trail cam is a good idea, "smile---your on candid camera" lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes a trail cam is a great idea....but what do you do when they take that too ? Been there twice . Of course it was set over bait, but still no excuse for anyone to take it. I have even had a double man ladder stand stolen from me off my neighbors property.

Anyhow...yes to the cam. But hollow out a tree and place it inside view through a knot hole. Only joking. But it would be great to have footage of someone taking what does not belong to them.

What do you do when a thief takes your traps resetting them somewhere they should not be, an illeagal set. The warden comes knocking on your door and hands you a ticket....another possibility.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Marty (TC4ME on here) set me up with a ground blind on some property he owns for deer season last year. After the season I would drive back to his place, sometimes to shoot and sometimes just to check things out. Well after coming back in one day, someone had taken his entire ground blind! Took up the stakes, guy lines and everything! Needless to say I was pretty pissed. Liars and thieves are 2 people I just cannot tolerate. I wish I could have caught them in the act! I would have had no issue with turning them in and letting them post bail for trespassing and theft.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that Chris. At least I know I am not the only one. Here is my strory, well one. I have about 48 acers mostly over grown farm ( not farmed for about 15 years ) west of Toledo, Ohio. My neighbor who has another 40 ish acers has nice trees. I have set up a few tree stands and have taken some nice white tail. Well durring the bow season I took/ harvested two deer a doe and a buck. I had what I needed. A friend of mine who hunts me and my neighbors' property had not taken his deer he has a son who was 13 at the time. I told him I would take his son to one of my better stands for the opener of gun season. Well before day light we arrived at a large maple that is a multi clump I have two stands set up facing each other. I told him to climb up and I would tie off the packs. Well as he climbed up...he told me...Brian...there are no stands ..... emagine a week before I was there with my son 12 who shot his first deer a nice 10, word was passed around...I think someone was pissed/jellous ??? strange how people are..... never had a problem before that, not one. And here I am trying to help another kid.

I know if I ever see those stands I will recongize them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I had traps stolen I would definitly report it. I know it won't do a bit of good with getting them back but it would give you an out if they were used in an illegal set and you would now know where they were.

Our cabin is in an area that is off the beaten path a bit, there are others living in the area, some full time and alot of people know that there are places like ours that are not always occupied. I have an infrared trail cam set up to get a picture of anyone who comes up the drive and anyone who leaves. Hopefully we will never need to review them with the police(I always check them just to see who comes and goes and when).


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If I had traps stolen I would definitly report it. I know it won't do a bit of good with getting them back but it would give you an out if they were used in an illegal set and you would now know where they were.
> 
> Our cabin is in an area that is off the beaten path a bit, there are others living in the area, some full time and alot of people know that there are places like ours that are not always occupied. I have an infrared trail cam set up to get a picture of anyone who comes up the drive and anyone who leaves. Hopefully we will never need to review them with the police(I always check them just to see who comes and goes and when).


Ooops, that was not my truck in your drive the other night. Just looks like it Don, not me honest...


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Marty (TC4ME on here) set me up with a ground blind on some property he owns for deer season last year. After the season I would drive back to his place, sometimes to shoot and sometimes just to check things out. Well after coming back in one day, someone had taken his entire ground blind! Took up the stakes, guy lines and everything! Needless to say I was pretty pissed. Liars and thieves are 2 people I just cannot tolerate. I wish I could have caught them in the act! I would have had no issue with turning them in and letting them post bail for trespassing and theft.


Me too! That was my blind!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I think I would put a tracker on it.....then find out it is the neighbors son.

Better however to learn young not to take that which is not yours. !!!!


----------

